# Best Flows for Floating Gunny Gorge



## blairbrady (Sep 27, 2011)

We'd like to float the Gorge in either a 14' Down River with a frame or a tandem duckie. Does anyone know historically the best flows for this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

blairbrady said:


> We'd like to float the Gorge in either a 14' Down River with a frame or a tandem duckie. Does anyone know historically the best flows for this? Thanks for your help.


GG has boatable flows, year round, for a duck. 14'er can easily run down to ~550, which the GG has ~9-10 months of the year, including right now.


----------



## blairbrady (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks. Will be be okay with an oar frame at those flows?


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Getting a 14' boat with frame down to the river is A LOT of work, unless you get pack horses to help out. A ducky would be fine at almost any flow. I personally wouldn't attempt to take a boat bigger than 10.5' with frame down under 1K.
TJ


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

How do the fishing guides get their rafts down there?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I did an overnight on this run almost a decade ago and we lugged a raft down it. I was working for Wildwasser at the time, and we ended up cutting two junked Prijon boats in half lengthwise and used them as sleds to get a raft and the frame and all the gear down. I think it took several trips and I can't say I'd be psyched to do it again anytime soon. Not a bad hike once with a little bit of gear...kinda crappy with multiple trips and heavy awkward stuff.

The horse/mule idea sounds nice...but no idea how viable it is and if anyone regularly provides that service.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

fishingraft said:


> How do the fishing guides get their rafts down there?


My understanding is they use these guys:

HORSE PACK-IN

J & Ray Colorado High-Country 
Larry Franks 
8360 6400 Road 
Montrose, CO 81401 
(970) 323-0115


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

fishingraft said:


> How do the fishing guides get their rafts down there?


Also, the majority of fishermen get motored up from Pleasure Park to Smith Fork and float back down, so you will see significantly fewer fishermen in the Gorge itself. The few guides that take fishermen down the full length of the canyon use the service mentioned by restrac2000...

Services - Gunnison River Pleasure Park


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I wore my mini max (rolled) backpack style, the rest of the gear was carried in by the paddle team(3 other people). Wasn't bad at all, would do it again in a heartbeat. Great trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

3500 and below is awesome in a 14' raft. 
Below 900 and a ducky is a lot of fun.
They do the big release and it gets above 5k, and I have not ran it then. I have seen others come out of it looking more like they had the crap scared out of them than a good time. 

As others stated, Larry Franks can get your gear down for a fee. Most of the guides use 12 or 13' rafts as the weight is an issue with a mule ideally only carrying 100 pounds or so.

If you want a good all around Gunny Gorge runner that does not need a mule, look at the Maxi-me with the Welfeldt Frame - it was designed around the Gunny Gorge. Ideal for all but the really big levels.


----------



## windknot2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Not sure on what date Larry Franks begins offering his pack in service. The contact information provided above will get that for you. If my recollection is correct, it is around $100 per mule to pack in your gear. He loads the mules at 90 pounds per side. We have had one mule pack 2 Super Puma's at a time. You need to be able to break down your frame and oars so they will fit on the animals. I use 8 foot oars and it is necessary for me to remove the blades so they will be packable. They can carry decent size loaded coolers as well. Larry will weigh and distribute your gear then load it on the mules. Your gear will probably not make it to the river before 10:00 a.m.

We have run the Gorge in 13 and 14 foot Aire's as low as 900 cfs which was doable but challenging for us. It was much easier when the river was at 1200 cfs or more. If you plan to fish, do not go when the flushing flows or high releases are taking place. We always stay 2 nights and stop often to walk/wade fish. There is some awesome scenery to drink in down there and keep your eyes open for bighorn sheep.


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

Mules are for pussies. Hike your shit down and earn it! Watch out for the snakes and poison ivy!! We've run it from the low 200s to 8,000. Below 500 a 14' oar rig will be tight, but not impossible, in my opinion. Call the local outfitters.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Took the barrel off my wheel barrel and bolted a piece of ply wood and carted a 14' Hyside down. Tossed in the middle of boat and R-4 paddled it.
I wouldn't want to row it that big of a boat. One peron on the front to lift over rocks and one holding a strap behind to be the brakes. I think the trail is signed " No Mechanized Travel".


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

That's a brilliant idea, but would the wheel barrow be considered mechanized? Like bikes (mechanized) are not allowed in some wilderness areas?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Sherpa9543 said:


> That's a brilliant idea, but would the wheel barrow be considered mechanized? Like bikes (mechanized) are not allowed in some wilderness areas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I am fairly certain the wheel is not allowed in that area.


----------



## Gaper (May 18, 2015)

Planning to head down the Gunny this weekend. Flow is currently at 5K. Any info on what to expect at this level and is it worth fishing? Thanks guys any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## windknot2 (Aug 15, 2010)

At the current flow, if you point your raft downstream and don't pull out to stop you will probably make that 13 mile float in 3 to 4 hours. I would find it difficult to slow down and fish from the boat. I would expect the fish to be holding close to the bank behind cover to shelter them from the strong current. The water clarity is Gunnison green and I know good fishermen who are still having some luck. Have fun.


----------

